# What is the Expansion Port 3 for? (Laptops)



## TheApprentice (Oct 29, 2006)

I have an HP laptop...

and i know what all the ports are except for one...  

Expansion Port 3..

What is it for...What periperals can be attached to that...

thanks


----------



## CrazyJoe85 (Nov 6, 2006)

From What i can find it is used for a port replicator i have seen one on the hp site just go into laptop acceorys it may have a base stastion to


----------



## jacfalcon (Sep 29, 2006)

An Expension Port 3 can be used for connecting a docking station or a port replicator.


----------

